
Arctangent scale. It's like the logarithmic scale but infinite - okaleniuk
https://wordsandbuttons.online/arctangent_scale_its_like_the_logarithmic_scale_but_infinite.html
======
eesmith
Hyperbolic scales were popular some time back, for 2D "fisheye" tree displays.
They mapped an infinite plane into a finite display.

